# What do you feed your barefoot?



## KeyflowUK (14 March 2014)

We would like to know what you feed your barefoot horse- what characteristics do you look for in a feed and why? Also, are there any supplements that you like to use and for what reasons? 

We're just curious!


----------



## Dizzle (14 March 2014)

Grass and hay!

She gets a token feed of ready grass and low calorie nuts, I rarely feed her though so when those run out I'll swap to bog standard pony nuts, she only gets fed as a treat when she comes in from the field to make the yard more appealing. When she is fed she gets a teaspoon of mag-ox in her feed.


----------



## KeyflowUK (14 March 2014)

Dizzle said:



			Grass and hay!

She gets a token feed of ready grass and low calorie nuts, I rarely feed her though so when those run out I'll swap to bog standard pony nuts, she only gets fed as a treat when she comes in from the field to make the yard more appealing. When she is fed she gets a teaspoon of mag-ox in her feed.
		
Click to expand...


Wow she sounds like an easy feeder! Is she in work?

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Scarlett (14 March 2014)

I have 3 barefoot Thoroughbreds - all fed on Keyflow 

I have found it very difficult to feed them for weight and energy whilst keeping it barefoot friendly. I tried the beet/grass nuts, chaff and barefoot supplement route but I couldn't feed them enough to support their workloads, plus I have one that won't eat soaked feed like beet or Fast Fibre and as he was in work 6 days a week I just couldnt keep his energy levels up. I tried a few well known higher energy feeds but they either made him footy or affected his digestion. Personally I avoid alfalfa as it makes my 2 geldings go footy but I know a few folk for whom their horses have no issues with it at all.

I now feed varying combinations of grass nuts, KeyPlus and Maestro depending on workload and they all get Perfect Balance added too. I add extra copper to balance the deficency in our grazing and extra mag-ox when the grass is pushing through to counteract the seasonal footiness. I have found I can add extra KeyPlus if weight is needed without it having any ill effects on their feet and have been doing that recently with my mare who dropped a bit when she moved yards.

I plan to be out jumping and, hopefully, eventing barefoot this year so getting their feet and their feeding right is very important!

For me I always look for low sugar/low starch feeds with no alfalfa and that doesn't need soaked but that gives plenty of good energy, then I want a good vit supplement or balancer that helps to aid muscles and stamina, basically something aimed at a working horse, but that has the right levels of the minerals required to keep their feet in good shape.

I'd be interested to know how the levels in Perfect Balance compare to the well known, and very successful, barefoot supplements like the Forage Plus ones, or Pro-Hoof+.


----------



## HaffiesRock (14 March 2014)

A have a Haflinger and a New Forest x who are both barefoot. Both live out 24/7, but on quite sparse grazing (my choice). They get last years hay to top up their fibre and minimal feed. If I do need to feed, I choose fibre based feeds which are low sugar. My Haflinger gets a scoop of sugar beet with micronised Linseed and my NF x gets a token scoop of fast fibre. Both are worked 5 times a week. I am very careful about grass consumption as both are native and prone to weight gain. I monitor their weight with a tape and section off the grazing before any weight gain occurs. I would rather feed older hay and a balancer than  risk weight gain or laminitis.


----------



## TPO (15 March 2014)

What I feed my BF TB depends on lots of factors like time of year, his condition, level of work (or not if he's on box rest again!), amount of turnout etc

Supplement wise he's usually fed Pro Balance but if for any reason "more" is required I've fed Pro Hoof or Forage Plus hoof health balances. Like Scarlett I feed additional copper but also add zinc. When sugars are high I feed mag ox too.

I also feed MSM, glucosamine, boswella and bicarbonate soda.

The base feed is an unmollased chaff, currently Dengie unmollased Hi-Fi, micronised linseed and a "beet" either Fast a Fibre or Alphabeet (or combination) depending on his condition requirements.

I use Spillers high fibre cubes for snack balls as they appear to have the least garbage in them compared to other "fibre" nuts.

My horse is currently on box rest following surgery and went off his bland feed containing meds. As such I restarted him on Dengie Alphabeet and Winergy low energy. I know he loves Winergy (sugar!) but from my comparisons, while containing cereals and mologo, it had the lowest sugar and starch of similar feed types. Only a small amount is fed as an appetite stimuli.

Like Scarlett I'd be interested in a comparison and/or complete breakdown of the Keyflow balancer.


----------



## Kat (15 March 2014)

Mine is a poor doer and a fussy feeder in a reasonable amount of work.  She gets genuinely unlimited hay, our fields are well grazed, then she gets speedibeet, soaked whole oats, micronised linseed, mollichaff calmer, salt, fenugreek and a hoof friendly suppliment. 

We used pro hoof for ages but are now trying forage plus performance. 

I look for low sugar alfalfa free feeds but they have to be palatable.  Mine won't eat slop, I would prefer not to have to add chaff but she prefers the texture.  Mollichaff is the lowest sugar alfalfa free chaff I can buy locally. 

It is important to me that I can buy suitable quantities of feed as I have limited storage.


----------



## Leg_end (15 March 2014)

My WB is fed a combination of copra, um beet, Alfa pellets a and I add oats if he needs more. He is currently on pro bal although I am changing to equivita until the grass is through enough for me to do a bespoke mineral plan. I also add in extra mag ox, brewers yeast, salt and bicarb as well as linseed. 

He is in full work, competing (dressage, SJ and will be eventing) and is a good weight.


----------



## Busybusybusy (15 March 2014)

My barefoot TB is fed cool stance copra, micronised linseed, oats, plain straw chaff, plus magnesium, pro hoof, and salt. He was very underweight and had no topline due to kissing spines. Over the winter he has put on weight and topline and is now a decent weight. He has been barefoot for a year following a diagnosis of navicular syndrome and his back was operated on in june 2013 where he had 4 processes removed.


----------



## Cragrat (15 March 2014)

I have a WB and two TBs, all barefoot.
I look for molasses free, alfalfa free and soya free feed! 
 I also avoid supplementing iron, as we are in an iron rich area.

I won't buy something that doesn't have a full analysis available, and I like to have it recommended to me - trust is important

I feed copra and unmolassed sugar beet, with rolled oats when working enough to need it. It all gets soaked for 12 hours.

I add micronised linseed, a joint supplement, and progressive earths pro hoof.

They are out all day, in at night with ad lib hay.  In the summer they will be out 24/7, and fed the same, but less!


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (15 March 2014)

alfa nutsand a few oats if needed plus vits and mins plus enough hay to sink a small ship - 10 weeks home and looks amazing with tons of energy


----------



## Queenbee (15 March 2014)

Last winter as a rising four year old, working five days a week hacking and schooling, with a month off to be a baby then back in work.  2 scoops Alfa oil, 2-3 cups of linseed soya oil, tip top equimins supplement and 2 scoops speedie beet split into am and pm feeds throughout this time.

Turnout day all day, in at night and ad lib hay

Throughout this winter so rising five, he had a winter break of about four months during which time he had a level scoop of baileys ultra grass (coated in Soya oil) and 2/3 scoop of speedie beet twice a day with equimins tip top supplement.  Turnout during the day and in at night, adlib hay.  He has now come back into work, and will be doing on average six days a week consisting of a mix of hacking, schooling and jumping.  However, he's not fussed about his feed now he's working, he is carrying more weight than last year and tbh probably needs to lose some.  So he's now just on grazing and ad lib hay with a small handful of ultra grass with his supplement and doing really well.  Currently I think there's a lot more goodness in the grass than we realise.


----------



## nikkimariet (16 March 2014)

Mine and my sisters ex racers are both barefoot and both on a completely commercial diet.

Mine is best on a fibre/oil diet; he is a very poor doer and is also sharp/hot to ride. He is fed Winergy Condition, Mollichaff Calmer, soaked rolled oats and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with mag ox, powdered fenugreek, DMG and Suppleaze Gold. He is currently training Advanced and competing Medium.

My sisters boy, although suffering ulcers gets on well with a high starch/protein cereal based diet. He is also a poor doer, but lazy by nature (they couldn't be more opposite if they tried!). He is on Winergy High Energy, Havens Slobbermash, soaked rolled oats, Alfa-a and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with Egusin SLH, Alcar and Suppleaze Gold. He is training GP and competing PSG.

Both are fed ad lib haylage and are out all day every day on ex dairy pasture.

We are true believers that the harder the feet work, the more you can 'get away with' in terms of sugar and starch etc (severe metabolic issues aside and of course I am sure there are exceptions, this is just our experience).


----------



## jm2k (17 March 2014)

Both horses are on Simple Systems horse feeds with some adaptions and additions. 
No molasses, soya and all low sugar/starch with no cereals (was treating the TB as if he had an ulcer when he arrived and have kept that way ever since). 
My 6 yr old ex-racer is on total eclipse (but going to be making my own mix as it only contains micro linseed, seaweed and brew yeast), red grass nuts, added micro linseed (500g) for increase in body weight he has lost recently, 60ml red cell, 50ml Cider Vinegar, small handful of SS grass. 
He has thin soles, been barefoot with boots for 3 years, but in/out of work a lot due to injuries and accidents so not had a proper time of work to transition to total barefoot, although i hold out hope for this we are more than happy to remain partly booted dependent on terrain such as stoney forest tracks etc. Not a good doer and struggles to hold weight on, esp in winter (adlib hay and large access of grazing). 
He is very lazy and laid back and have yet to find anything to give him a little boost!
Tried whole soaked oats for energy and weight gain - no difference at all. 

My arab is on total eclipse, lucie nuts (lucerne), and 300g SS grass.
Just turned 5 yr old, feet like rocks. Only started getting a little footy at the end of a 20km ride at the weekend when passing over a very stoney gravel track. 
Forward going, on his toes but calm natured.


----------



## ester (17 March 2014)

fast fibre, linseed, equimins advanced complete, oats as required and adlib hay. Previously had separate bespoke minerals based on grazing analysis and considering going back to this (moved yards so will need a new analysis).


----------



## paulineh (17 March 2014)

Spillers Senior Fibre, Baileys Lo Cal , to damp down the feeds I use a mixture of Grass nuts and Lucie Nuts that have been soaked. In the winter I add Micro Linseed.

The added supplements I add are Sodium Bicarb , Magnesium and Turmeric mixture . 

My mare is a good doer so only needs a small amount.


----------



## ellie11987 (17 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			We would like to know what you feed your barefoot horse- what characteristics do you look for in a feed and why? Also, are there any supplements that you like to use and for what reasons? 

We're just curious!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is a TB and has 1 scoop speedibeet, 2 mugs micronised linseed and up to 1.5 scoops of whole soaked oats if in work and dependent on what level of work. She also gets benevit advance (though not sure I am impressed with this!) plus mag ox and salt. Also ad lib haylage.

I look for low starch/sugar, free from alfalfa/molasses/soya/fillers/GM products etc. As close to the natural diet as possible with added vits/minerals.


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

Scarlett said:



			I have 3 barefoot Thoroughbreds - all fed on Keyflow 

I have found it very difficult to feed them for weight and energy whilst keeping it barefoot friendly. I tried the beet/grass nuts, chaff and barefoot supplement route but I couldn't feed them enough to support their workloads, plus I have one that won't eat soaked feed like beet or Fast Fibre and as he was in work 6 days a week I just couldnt keep his energy levels up. I tried a few well known higher energy feeds but they either made him footy or affected his digestion. Personally I avoid alfalfa as it makes my 2 geldings go footy but I know a few folk for whom their horses have no issues with it at all.

I now feed varying combinations of grass nuts, KeyPlus and Maestro depending on workload and they all get Perfect Balance added too. I add extra copper to balance the deficency in our grazing and extra mag-ox when the grass is pushing through to counteract the seasonal footiness. I have found I can add extra KeyPlus if weight is needed without it having any ill effects on their feet and have been doing that recently with my mare who dropped a bit when she moved yards.

I plan to be out jumping and, hopefully, eventing barefoot this year so getting their feet and their feeding right is very important!

For me I always look for low sugar/low starch feeds with no alfalfa and that doesn't need soaked but that gives plenty of good energy, then I want a good vit supplement or balancer that helps to aid muscles and stamina, basically something aimed at a working horse, but that has the right levels of the minerals required to keep their feet in good shape.

I'd be interested to know how the levels in Perfect Balance compare to the well known, and very successful, barefoot supplements like the Forage Plus ones, or Pro-Hoof+.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Scarlett, 

Thank-you for your great feedback, we're very pleased that you have found solutions for a variety of horses using different combinations of Keyflow feeds. 

When you say seasonal footiness are you referring to the changes in hoof integrity (i.e shelly or brittle) as the seasons change and do you regard these changes as being nutritionally related due to the significant changes in forage nutritional values? 

Another question I have is for what reason do you steer away from products containing alfalfa? 

We will put together a comparison matrix for you comparing some of the products you've mentioned above with Perfect Balance. It's a little difficult because we need to ensure we compare levels as fed, not just from the nutritional breakdown. By this we mean Perfect Balance is fed at a rate of 100g per 100kgs of body weight so a typical daily ration would be 550g for a 550kg horse whereas the products you mention are feed at much lower rates and so the levels need to be converted depending on the rates fed per day. We will publish the matrix here once ready. 

If at any time you would like to see the full nutritional breakdown of our products they are in the red boxes to the right of our product pages on our website. 

Thanks again..


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

HaffiesRock said:



			A have a Haflinger and a New Forest x who are both barefoot. Both live out 24/7, but on quite sparse grazing (my choice). They get last years hay to top up their fibre and minimal feed. If I do need to feed, I choose fibre based feeds which are low sugar. My Haflinger gets a scoop of sugar beet with micronised Linseed and my NF x gets a token scoop of fast fibre. Both are worked 5 times a week. I am very careful about grass consumption as both are native and prone to weight gain. I monitor their weight with a tape and section off the grazing before any weight gain occurs. I would rather feed older hay and a balancer than  risk weight gain or laminitis.
		
Click to expand...

Hi HaffiesRock, 

It's great that you're able to put your two on sparse grazing with supplement hay. This is my preference as well given the option as it more closely matches a horses natural instinct to roam for pasture. 

Low grade hay plus a controlled and accurate level of protein, vits and mins via a high quality balancer is a very good approach! 

Thanks for your input


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

TPO said:



			What I feed my BF TB depends on lots of factors like time of year, his condition, level of work (or not if he's on box rest again!), amount of turnout etc

Supplement wise he's usually fed Pro Balance but if for any reason "more" is required I've fed Pro Hoof or Forage Plus hoof health balances. Like Scarlett I feed additional copper but also add zinc. When sugars are high I feed mag ox too.

I also feed MSM, glucosamine, boswella and bicarbonate soda.

The base feed is an unmollased chaff, currently Dengie unmollased Hi-Fi, micronised linseed and a "beet" either Fast a Fibre or Alphabeet (or combination) depending on his condition requirements.

I use Spillers high fibre cubes for snack balls as they appear to have the least garbage in them compared to other "fibre" nuts.

My horse is currently on box rest following surgery and went off his bland feed containing meds. As such I restarted him on Dengie Alphabeet and Winergy low energy. I know he loves Winergy (sugar!) but from my comparisons, while containing cereals and mologo, it had the lowest sugar and starch of similar feed types. Only a small amount is fed as an appetite stimuli.

Like Scarlett I'd be interested in a comparison and/or complete breakdown of the Keyflow balancer.
		
Click to expand...

Hi TPO, 

Thanks for letting us know how you feed your barefoot. Copper, zinc and mag oxide seem to feature strongly as key elements in the barefoot diet. 

We are doing a comparison matrix with some of the popular balancer supplements which we will post on here. It's worth noting that as well as a broad spectrum of vits and mins, Perfect Balance also provides good levels of high quality protein. This protein contains amino acids in a equine specific profile so they can be utilised by horses for tissue growth and repair. 

Good luck with your horses recuperation after surgery. Apple sauce can help with palatability of meds if that's of any help 

Thanks


----------



## ester (17 March 2014)

ooh we wouldn't want them having apple sauce! Far too much sugar for barefooters surely!

I guess different balancers probably work better for different people given the variation in mineral profiles across the UK so not sure how helpful a comparison matrix would be.


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

Kat said:



			Mine is a poor doer and a fussy feeder in a reasonable amount of work.  She gets genuinely unlimited hay, our fields are well grazed, then she gets speedibeet, soaked whole oats, micronised linseed, mollichaff calmer, salt, fenugreek and a hoof friendly suppliment. 

We used pro hoof for ages but are now trying forage plus performance. 

I look for low sugar alfalfa free feeds but they have to be palatable.  Mine won't eat slop, I would prefer not to have to add chaff but she prefers the texture.  Mollichaff is the lowest sugar alfalfa free chaff I can buy locally. 

It is important to me that I can buy suitable quantities of feed as I have limited storage.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Kat, 

thanks for this! 

Again we would be interested to know your view as to why you stay away from alfalfa with your BF? 

Yours might be a good one to try on Key-Plus (stabilised rice bran) instead of whole oats as it would be lower starch option, you can also soak it if you need to but it's perfectly fine to feed dry. Key-plus does contain a little molasses to help it bind but it is still low in sugar (lower than grass). Click on the free samples link below and we'll send you some to try free if you like. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ester (17 March 2014)

People avoid alfalfa as it can make some horses footy, whereas for some reason oats are well tolerated (which is handy when some of us need the starch/energy  ).


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

ester said:



			ooh we wouldn't want them having apple sauce! Far too much sugar for barefooters surely!

I guess different balancers probably work better for different people given the variation in mineral profiles across the UK so not sure how helpful a comparison matrix would be.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes you're probably right but only meant a very small amount to mask the bitter flavours and certainly not on an ongoing basis  

Matching diets to pastures is important (after pasture analysis) but this can usually be done, as you do, with the addition of lacking minerals to a fortified base ration. Creating a balancer product for every soil type in the UK would set a challenge indeed! Not that we're scared of challenges


----------



## AngieandBen (17 March 2014)

I have two ponies both barefoot;

Ben, aged 23 14.1hh welsh x light hack, fed half a scoop of Equibeet and half of Veteran Vitality split between two feeds.  Salt and Linseed with a handful of Dengie A molasses free.  He looks amazing on this and a bag of each lasts me about two months 

Turbo, aged 21 13hh NF retired gymkhana pony who isn't ridden now as I can't find anyone small enough and brave enough to ride him! fed same as Ben but half the amount.  Also looks amazing.

These feeds suit them both, they keep around the same weight all year;  out around 20 hours a day on a  track grazing system from April to October, 5 acres in the winter, plenty of good grazing.


----------



## KeyflowUK (17 March 2014)

ester said:



			People avoid alfalfa as it can make some horses footy, whereas for some reason oats are well tolerated (which is handy when some of us need the starch/energy  ).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again. We will do some digging and see if there is some known scientific substantiation to this. 

When a horse goes footy, is this something that is solely attributed to nutrition or do other factors come into play?


----------



## ester (17 March 2014)

nutrition/metabolic issues/too long a ride the day before/hoof anatomy (eg my chap has rather flat soles which although better than they were are probably limited by the shape of his pedal bones)/thrush. 

Unfortunately there isn't a lot of scientific substantiation to most of it (I'm a geek and I didn't particularly like the lack of proper science when I started with it!) - spillers pony nuts tend to be ok too for example but from the ingredients they perhaps shouldn't be.


----------



## Queenbee (17 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Hi Scarlett, 

Thank-you for your great feedback, we're very pleased that you have found solutions for a variety of horses using different combinations of Keyflow feeds. 

When you say seasonal footiness are you referring to the changes in hoof integrity (i.e shelly or brittle) as the seasons change and do you regard these changes as being nutritionally related due to the significant changes in forage nutritional values? 

Another question I have is for what reason do you steer away from products containing alfalfa? 

We will put together a comparison matrix for you comparing some of the products you've mentioned above with Perfect Balance. It's a little difficult because we need to ensure we compare levels as fed, not just from the nutritional breakdown. By this we mean Perfect Balance is fed at a rate of 100g per 100kgs of body weight so a typical daily ration would be 550g for a 550kg horse whereas the products you mention are feed at much lower rates and so the levels need to be converted depending on the rates fed per day. We will publish the matrix here once ready. 

If at any time you would like to see the full nutritional breakdown of our products they are in the red boxes to the right of our product pages on our website. 

Thanks again.. 

Click to expand...


I'm another one who steers clear of products containing alfalfa.  No one is exactly sure *what* it is in this that can affect some horses, as the sugar content is low! but for some owners they have experienced changes in their horses behaviour and/or increased foottiness.  My old mare was absolutely fine on it, but my boy became footie within a couple of days of upping his alfalfa to winter rations (from a handful twice a day to a generous scoop twice a day). It was the only thing that had changed so immediately stopped feeding this and he returned to normal.  Consequently, I switched to ultra grass which has a bit higher sugar content but has been fed at a rate of two large scoops a day throughout winter but not caused this issue.


----------



## Scarlett (17 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Hi Scarlett, 

Thank-you for your great feedback, we're very pleased that you have found solutions for a variety of horses using different combinations of Keyflow feeds. 

When you say seasonal footiness are you referring to the changes in hoof integrity (i.e shelly or brittle) as the seasons change and do you regard these changes as being nutritionally related due to the significant changes in forage nutritional values? 

Another question I have is for what reason do you steer away from products containing alfalfa? 

We will put together a comparison matrix for you comparing some of the products you've mentioned above with Perfect Balance. It's a little difficult because we need to ensure we compare levels as fed, not just from the nutritional breakdown. By this we mean Perfect Balance is fed at a rate of 100g per 100kgs of body weight so a typical daily ration would be 550g for a 550kg horse whereas the products you mention are feed at much lower rates and so the levels need to be converted depending on the rates fed per day. We will publish the matrix here once ready. 

If at any time you would like to see the full nutritional breakdown of our products they are in the red boxes to the right of our product pages on our website. 

Thanks again.. 

Click to expand...

Not as pleased as I am  

The seasonal footiness is brought on by the sugars in the grass and causes tenderness and, in one horse of mine in particular, low grade laminitis. The magnesium helps offset this and I have started feeding mag ox now as the grass is coming through and also in preperation for my horses moving to their summer grazing in 3 weeks. I don't find there is any change in the actual wall quality, we very rarely see any chips/cracks and if we do it's usually for a reason such as going too long between a trim not diet.

Theres a belief out there that alfalfa shouldnt be fed to horses with metabolic issues as it causes footiness, something to do with it affecting the uptake of magnesium if I remember correctly. Either way I have 2 horses who cant touch it - one gets legs that swell up like balloons as well as showing sensitivity on his feet and the other just goes footy. I tried him with alfalfa again a while back as I wanted to up his protein intake, and I had been told that some horses can cope with the pellets far better than the chaff, and he immediately became footy  I removed the alfalfa and he came right again however all 4 feet have a nice purple bruise where his feet became inflamed. The only change at that time was the addition of alfalfa. I put him back on KeyPlus after that (had moved and was trying to source a new supplier so had been struggling to get some) and all is well again. Both my boys show signs of insulin resistance which makes feeding them tricky at the best of times. 

A comparison between Perfect Balance and the other barefoot balancers would be fantastic. I will certainly continue to feed it but I'd like to be able to supplement additional copper/zinc more accurately. There does seem to be a lot of areas in the UK that are low copper/high iron, including where my horses live. Copper has a big hand in healthy tissue growth/preventing thrush and I've seen good changes in my boys feet since adding extra copper to their feeds; we have big fat healthy frogs!


----------



## amandap (17 March 2014)

Soaked hay, restricted grazing, no added iron high spec balancer, salt and microised or freshly ground whole linseed to replace omegas missed out on in restricted grazing and winter. Balancer (powder) is carried in a token amount of speedibeet. They are all fed this from mini Shetlands to TB! None work hard. They would be fed the same if shod. I sometimes need to increase speedibeet for TB in winter if very cold/wet.


----------



## maccachic (17 March 2014)

Mine gets a scoop of alfalfa, fortevite extra, salt and yeast.  Hay when there isn't enough grass and oats if she needs more condition.  She is just starting hunting.


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (17 March 2014)

I have read somewhere that some of it is to do with the preservative that is present in the alfalfa chaff but isn't normaly present in the pellets/nuts - I am not sure if there is any truth in this or whether it was a one off article. My tb has been on the alfa nuts since he came home and his foot sensitivity seems to be partially new grass and some thrush that was hiding in the central sulcus


----------



## Gemmabel (17 March 2014)

nikkimariet said:



			Mine and my sisters ex racers are both barefoot and both on a completely commercial diet.

Mine is best on a fibre/oil diet; he is a very poor doer and is also sharp/hot to ride. He is fed Winergy Condition, Mollichaff Calmer, soaked rolled oats and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with mag ox, powdered fenugreek, DMG and Suppleaze Gold. He is currently training Advanced and competing Medium.

My sisters boy, although suffering ulcers gets on well with a high starch/protein cereal based diet. He is also a poor doer, but lazy by nature (they couldn't be more opposite if they tried!). He is on Winergy High Energy, Havens Slobbermash, soaked rolled oats, Alfa-a and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with Egusin SLH, Alcar and Suppleaze Gold. He is training GP and competing PSG.

Both are fed ad lib haylage and are out all day every day on ex dairy pasture.

We are true believers that the harder the feet work, the more you can 'get away with' in terms of sugar and starch etc (severe metabolic issues aside and of course I am sure there are exceptions, this is just our experience).
		
Click to expand...

can I just ask how long you soak you oats for and if you feed them straight after soaking or leave them to drain for sometime?

thanks


----------



## nikkimariet (17 March 2014)

Gemmabel said:



			can I just ask how long you soak you oats for and if you feed them straight after soaking or leave them to drain for sometime?

thanks
		
Click to expand...

They're soaked overnight but that's only because of how I do the feed run  I don't drain the water off them nope. 

I fill the buckets level with the oats otherwise you're fishing around for the last few scoops, and the excess is good for mixing everything incl supplements together!


----------



## KeyflowUK (18 March 2014)

Leg_end said:



			My WB is fed a combination of copra, um beet, Alfa pellets a and I add oats if he needs more. He is currently on pro bal although I am changing to equivita until the grass is through enough for me to do a bespoke mineral plan. I also add in extra mag ox, brewers yeast, salt and bicarb as well as linseed. 

He is in full work, competing (dressage, SJ and will be eventing) and is a good weight.
		
Click to expand...


That sounds well balanced. When you do a bespoke mineral plan do you match it to the pasture or do you look at levels in blood, or both? (Or neither?)


----------



## amandap (18 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Creating a balancer product for every soil type in the UK would set a challenge indeed! Not that we're scared of challenges 

Click to expand...

In my (limited) understanding, minerals need to be balanced to what the horse is eating so forages ie. grass and hay/haylage not soil profile. 
I have varied hay supplies so have to feed a balancer based on averages.


----------



## Leg_end (18 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			That sounds well balanced. When you do a bespoke mineral plan do you match it to the pasture or do you look at levels in blood, or both? (Or neither?)
		
Click to expand...

My mineral plan will be based on my forage (grazing and haylage). I have had his bloods analysed a couple of times as I wanted to check his liver function so got those done at the same time and there was no obvious deficiency then but the usual way is based purely on grazing and forage. That way I can ensure that if there are any oddities in the profile then I can balance them out.


----------



## KeyflowUK (18 March 2014)

amandap said:



			In my (limited) understanding, minerals need to be balanced to what the horse is eating so forages ie. grass and hay/haylage not soil profile. 
I have varied hay supplies so have to feed a balancer based on averages.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you're correct. As a feed company we only test forage for that reason, ultimately however the deficiencies are found in the soil. 

Given the substantial variation in most peoples hay/forage supplies feeding for averages is a good approach with the occasional blood test if any deficiencies are suspected


----------



## criso (18 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Given the substantial variation in most peoples hay/forage supplies feeding for averages is a good approach with the occasional blood test if any deficiencies are suspected 

Click to expand...

But which averages?

Many balancers contain average quantities of ALL minerals.  Companies doing the forage analyses are finding that some minerals are consistently too high such as iron, manganese and calcium.  

So I I was looking for an off the peg balancer I would be looking for one that did not contain these but had good levels of Copper Zinc and Magnesium.

I balance to a forage analysis and make up my own mineral mix.  I feed Copra, bran, linseed and oats when needed.
Calcium levels are sky high so I cannot feed anything with sugarbeet or alfalfa.

I look for no added sugar or molasses as my tb is very sensitive to even tiny amounts (but remains calm on oats.)

I look for feed that is unprocessed as possible, so I have fed Alfalfa in the past with no problems but use the pellets not the chaff which has mould inhibitors and preservatives. 

I would like the option to be able to buy organic versions of the straights I feed easily.


----------



## amandap (18 March 2014)

criso said:



			But which averages?

Many balancers contain average quantities of ALL minerals.  Companies doing the forage analyses are finding that some minerals are consistently too high such as iron, manganese and calcium.  

So I I was looking for an off the peg balancer I would be looking for one that did not contain these but had good levels of Copper Zinc and Magnesium.
		
Click to expand...

Good question! Sometimes leaving some minerals out is very important!

The off the peg one I use is as you describe and with added amino acids.


----------



## KeyflowUK (18 March 2014)

Busybusybusy said:



			My barefoot TB is fed cool stance copra, micronised linseed, oats, plain straw chaff, plus magnesium, pro hoof, and salt. He was very underweight and had no topline due to kissing spines. Over the winter he has put on weight and topline and is now a decent weight. He has been barefoot for a year following a diagnosis of navicular syndrome and his back was operated on in june 2013 where he had 4 processes removed.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback, it sounds like a well balanced diet. 

For navicular, vets in Germany have had very good results using our bioavailable vit K1 product BoneKare - http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/bonekare/

Here's some before and after xrays - let us know if you would like more info on it.


----------



## maccachic (18 March 2014)

These is xrays from a 1 and 2 year horse does it really have navicular? Or have you posted the wrong ones?


----------



## KeyflowUK (18 March 2014)

maccachic said:



			These is xrays from a 1 and 2 year horse does it really have navicular? Or have you posted the wrong ones?
		
Click to expand...

Hi maccachic,
We will get the background on these for you and post here in the next day or so


----------



## samlf (18 March 2014)

In winter they are fed a small amount of speedibeet (approx. 1/2 scoop), with around 1/2 scoop unmolassed chaff.
In summer they get a handful unmolassed chaff, then either soaked grass nuts or soaked high fibre cubes again in a small quantity. Just enough to get supplements into them.

Supplement wise they get zinc bioplex, copper bioplex, methionine, lysine, salt, selenium + vit E, yea sacc, calcium carbonate and magnesium chloride. 

Easy to get into them over winter but much harder over summer. Their work ranges from nothing/very little over winter to two hours per day inc around 30 mins trotting over summer.


----------



## Leg_end (19 March 2014)

nikkimariet said:



			We are true believers that the harder the feet work, the more you can 'get away with' in terms of sugar and starch etc (severe metabolic issues aside and of course I am sure there are exceptions, this is just our experience).
		
Click to expand...

I 100% agree with this and I've found it true in my experience. The right exercise and hard work can definitely assist if the diet isn't quite spot on.


----------



## Busybusybusy (19 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Thanks for the feedback, it sounds like a well balanced diet. 

For navicular, vets in Germany have had very good results using our bioavailable vit K1 product BoneKare - http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/bonekare/

Here's some before and after xrays - let us know if you would like more info on it. 






Click to expand...

My boy has not got any changes to the navicular bones, his was soft tissue damage around the navicular bursa. Was given a very poor prognosis by the vets & recommended to have him de nerved - ignored that advice & took his she's off - he's currently sound and has done an endurance training ride with no problems


----------



## KeyflowUK (19 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Thanks for the feedback, it sounds like a well balanced diet. 

For navicular, vets in Germany have had very good results using our bioavailable vit K1 product BoneKare - http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/bonekare/

Here's some before and after xrays - let us know if you would like more info on it. 






Click to expand...

Further info on these radiographs as follows:

The two radiographs are of the same horse, taken on the dates listed below each image. They are of a younger German horse that shows on the first (LH) radiograph the location of the nutrient foramina is not only centrally situated but can also be found further to the outside of the distal border. On the second (RH) radiograph after treatment with BoneKare the number of them has clearly reduced, the few that are there are located centrally and the overall appearance of the border or contour of the bone is round and not irregular.
If graded under the German system this navicular pre BoneKare wouldve been graded 2-3, post treatment it would be graded 1-2.


----------



## KeyflowUK (19 March 2014)

maccachic said:



			These is xrays from a 1 and 2 year horse does it really have navicular? Or have you posted the wrong ones?
		
Click to expand...

Hi maccachic, as promised further info on the xrays is posted above


----------



## Leg_end (19 March 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Further info on these radiographs as follows:

The two radiographs are of the same horse, taken on the dates listed below each image. They are of a younger German horse that shows on the first (LH) radiograph the location of the nutrient foramina is not only centrally situated but can also be found further to the outside of the distal border. On the second (RH) radiograph after treatment with BoneKare&#8482; the number of them has clearly reduced, the few that are there are located centrally and the overall appearance of the border or contour of the bone is round and not irregular.
If graded under the German system this navicular pre BoneKare&#8482; would&#8217;ve been graded 2-3, post treatment it would be graded 1-2.
		
Click to expand...

Was this horse shod or barefoot? What are the ingredients in BoneKare?

My horse was diagnosed with navicular and pedal oestitis in Sept 2012 and after a barefoot rehab he was xrayed again in Aug 13. He went barefoot in Nov 12 and was sound again in Jan 13. Pictures are on the link below but there was a marked improvement on both films.

http://buddysbarefootadventure.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/no-news-is-good-news-huge-update.html


----------



## claribella (20 March 2014)

I have an arab x who is fed on thunderbrooks base mix. After going through so many feeds and then looking into what is actually in these bagged feeds, I am pleased to have found something that is totally organic and wholesome but also keeps weight on her which is something we have previously struggled with. I also like that it lives up to the claims that it makes. Ive found this to be the most ecomnomical to feed as you only feed tiny amounts as its so highly concentrated. I also feed turmeric for overall health and joints. 

She obviously gets grass and adlib hay as well


----------



## mftowner906 (20 March 2014)

I feed my barefoot MFTs a ration balancer ProAdvantage Grass Formula (30% protein).  The reason I like ration balancers from other grains is a couple of reasons 1) I don't feed as much as I would if I was feeding a grain I feed 1/2 lbs in the AM and PM  2)  its just vitamins and minerals 3) no unnecessary fillers.  I just started working them again yesterday so if I notice they are starting to loose a little too much weight I will add some more calories by adding alfalfa pellets, or rice bran to their ration. Or I may just have to get some bales of hay to supplement the lack of grass or their work outs  They are also on pasture 24/7 (not as good as a pasture as I would like but I can't control that considering I board my horses) but they do get hay in the winter time 24/7. 

At this time I do not have them on any extra supplements.


----------



## Ruth17 (21 March 2014)

I'm in the market for a new feed as my cob had gone footy this week. He was on d&h leisure mix and alfalfa with ad lib hay and grass although rather sparse. Was thinking of trying happy hoof or something similar but open to suggestions. He is only fed when ridden


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

Leg_end said:



			Was this horse shod or barefoot? What are the ingredients in BoneKare?

My horse was diagnosed with navicular and pedal oestitis in Sept 2012 and after a barefoot rehab he was xrayed again in Aug 13. He went barefoot in Nov 12 and was sound again in Jan 13. Pictures are on the link below but there was a marked improvement on both films.

http://buddysbarefootadventure.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/no-news-is-good-news-huge-update.html

Click to expand...

Hi Leg_end, 

It was great to read some of your story with Buddy. The x-rays certainly show an improvement so you definitely seem to be on the right track with him. Good luck for when you start competing.  

The horse in our radiographs was shod. BoneKare's active ingredient is Quinaquanone a patented, water soluble, bio-available form of vitamin K1. 

In the horses natural diet vitamin K1 is found in fresh green growing pasture but it degrades extremely quickly once the grass has been cut, i.e haylage, hay and chaffs contain almost none.

When supplemented in the diet the effects of feeding BoneKare are wide reaching, in essence it improves the bone mineral density by helping the bone proteins bind together. This is beneficial for a host of osteo related issues including the reduction of size/severity of splints, support for fracture repair, reduction in the severity of OCD lesions, DOD's, navicular, sesamoiditis and bone cysts. It is also fed as a prophylactic for optimal skeletal development and support.      

Our original research was carried out on yearlings with OCD lesions and 2YO racehorses with sore shins. It is now being extended to other species including dogs, poultry and pigs.  

If you're interested here is a case study of a foal with a severe bone cyst.  
http://www.slideshare.net/Keyflow/bk-case-study 

And this is the link to the brochure
http://www.slideshare.net/Keyflow/bonekare-e-brochurev2


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

Cragrat said:



			I have a WB and two TBs, all barefoot.
I look for molasses free, alfalfa free and soya free feed! 
 I also avoid supplementing iron, as we are in an iron rich area.

I won't buy something that doesn't have a full analysis available, and I like to have it recommended to me - trust is important

I feed copra and unmolassed sugar beet, with rolled oats when working enough to need it. It all gets soaked for 12 hours.

I add micronised linseed, a joint supplement, and progressive earths pro hoof.

They are out all day, in at night with ad lib hay.  In the summer they will be out 24/7, and fed the same, but less!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this Cragrat, sounds like a good diet. 

We agree that full analysis should be made available for customers. We have a red box down the right hand side of each product page on our website http://keyflowfeeds.com that gives a full list of ingredients as well as a complete breakdown of vitamins and minerals found in 1kg of feed. There is also a feeding guide. People can then make informed decisions


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Last winter as a rising four year old, working five days a week hacking and schooling, with a month off to be a baby then back in work.  2 scoops Alfa oil, 2-3 cups of linseed soya oil, tip top equimins supplement and 2 scoops speedie beet split into am and pm feeds throughout this time.

Turnout day all day, in at night and ad lib hay

Throughout this winter so rising five, he had a winter break of about four months during which time he had a level scoop of baileys ultra grass (coated in Soya oil) and 2/3 scoop of speedie beet twice a day with equimins tip top supplement.  Turnout during the day and in at night, adlib hay.  He has now come back into work, and will be doing on average six days a week consisting of a mix of hacking, schooling and jumping.  However, he's not fussed about his feed now he's working, he is carrying more weight than last year and tbh probably needs to lose some.  So he's now just on grazing and ad lib hay with a small handful of ultra grass with his supplement and doing really well.  Currently I think there's a lot more goodness in the grass than we realise.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, a good high oil diet. You may find this online article interesting: http://keyflowfeeds.com/feeding-the-correct-omega-oils/

Yes there is certainly some goodness in the new grass - if the fresh horses out and about at the moment are anything to go by!


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

nikkimariet said:



			Mine and my sisters ex racers are both barefoot and both on a completely commercial diet.

Mine is best on a fibre/oil diet; he is a very poor doer and is also sharp/hot to ride. He is fed Winergy Condition, Mollichaff Calmer, soaked rolled oats and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with mag ox, powdered fenugreek, DMG and Suppleaze Gold. He is currently training Advanced and competing Medium.

My sisters boy, although suffering ulcers gets on well with a high starch/protein cereal based diet. He is also a poor doer, but lazy by nature (they couldn't be more opposite if they tried!). He is on Winergy High Energy, Havens Slobbermash, soaked rolled oats, Alfa-a and micronised linseed. He is supplemented with Egusin SLH, Alcar and Suppleaze Gold. He is training GP and competing PSG.

Both are fed ad lib haylage and are out all day every day on ex dairy pasture.

We are true believers that the harder the feet work, the more you can 'get away with' in terms of sugar and starch etc (severe metabolic issues aside and of course I am sure there are exceptions, this is just our experience).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this all looks very interesting and particularly your comment on how much starch and sugar they can handle in relation to how much work their feet do.


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

jm2k said:



			Both horses are on Simple Systems horse feeds with some adaptions and additions. 
No molasses, soya and all low sugar/starch with no cereals (was treating the TB as if he had an ulcer when he arrived and have kept that way ever since). 
My 6 yr old ex-racer is on total eclipse (but going to be making my own mix as it only contains micro linseed, seaweed and brew yeast), red grass nuts, added micro linseed (500g) for increase in body weight he has lost recently, 60ml red cell, 50ml Cider Vinegar, small handful of SS grass. 
He has thin soles, been barefoot with boots for 3 years, but in/out of work a lot due to injuries and accidents so not had a proper time of work to transition to total barefoot, although i hold out hope for this we are more than happy to remain partly booted dependent on terrain such as stoney forest tracks etc. Not a good doer and struggles to hold weight on, esp in winter (adlib hay and large access of grazing). 
He is very lazy and laid back and have yet to find anything to give him a little boost!
Tried whole soaked oats for energy and weight gain - no difference at all. 

My arab is on total eclipse, lucie nuts (lucerne), and 300g SS grass.
Just turned 5 yr old, feet like rocks. Only started getting a little footy at the end of a 20km ride at the weekend when passing over a very stoney gravel track. 
Forward going, on his toes but calm natured.
		
Click to expand...

Hi jm2k, 

Thanks for this, feeding as if your horse has ulcers is a great way to feed. In fact if people fed all horses like that we would be less likely to see as many ulcer cases in general. Little and often, lots of fibre to keep them chewing. Horses can only produce saliva when they chew (unlike humans) and their saliva is alkaline. Crucially their saliva buffers the acid in their stomachs on an ongoing basis so a horse that isn't chewing for extended periods of time is going to have a high stomach acid PH. This is often why ulcers form. 

If you'd like to try something for your ex-racer that provides low GI, slow release, gluten free calories have a look at Key-Plus - stabilised rice bran concentrate. We'll send you a free sample if you like: http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/keyflow-key-plus/


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

ellie11987 said:



			Mine is a TB and has 1 scoop speedibeet, 2 mugs micronised linseed and up to 1.5 scoops of whole soaked oats if in work and dependent on what level of work. She also gets benevit advance (though not sure I am impressed with this!) plus mag ox and salt. Also ad lib haylage.

I look for low starch/sugar, free from alfalfa/molasses/soya/fillers/GM products etc. As close to the natural diet as possible with added vits/minerals.
		
Click to expand...

Great thanks for letting us know


----------



## KeyflowUK (24 March 2014)

Ruth17 said:



			I'm in the market for a new feed as my cob had gone footy this week. He was on d&h leisure mix and alfalfa with ad lib hay and grass although rather sparse. Was thinking of trying happy hoof or something similar but open to suggestions. He is only fed when ridden
		
Click to expand...

Hi Ruth17, 

From our range a simple and effective diet is to feed Mark Todd Perfect Balance at a rate of 100g per 100kgs of b/w per day, along with a simple, non-molassed chaff. You can feed extra omega 3 in the form of Key-3 Oil at a maintenance rate of 30mls per day (1 pump). 

This diet would provide all his daily requirements and if you felt you needed more energy you can simply either increase the Key-3 Oil up to 60 or 90mls per day or you can add Key-Plus stabilised rice bran at a rate of 500g per day. 

The key to Perfect Balance is that it is cooked (or wet steam extruded), which makes it over 90% digestible in the small intestine, removing many of the 'feed related' issues that people experience with their horses. Becoming footy may be one of these issues.    

We would recommend that if possible you try to feed him daily so his diet stays consistent. 

More info and free samples here: 
http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/mark-todd-perfect-balance/
http://keyflowfeeds.com/product/keyflow-key-plus/


----------



## lara+pongo<3 (17 April 2014)

my pony is barefoot and he is out in the field all day with hay and comes in everyday and is fed half a scoop of chaff and half a scoop on mix


----------



## Jess2013 (17 April 2014)

I have a welsh cross barefoot at the moment and we have him on hay, grass, pony cubes and alfa a oil.

Hes having biotin over summer added


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (24 April 2014)

Used to feed speedie beet as main ingredient. My horses just weren't as good as I thought they could be. Took off and added alfalfa nuts which most say is a no no. But all but 2 did better on this than the speedi. The two that both had issues with the alfalfa and speedie I put on soaked oats only. Keep in mind neither of those needed huge amounts. But improvement in a couple of days. Two horses get a combo of alf nuts and oats as they need extra. To the rations I add flax ground just before feeding. Then a hoof supp. Su-Per Hoof. I add copper, mag and vit e and sel during the winter. They all have accesss to a himalyan salt lick. A couple get MSM. The hoof supp contains Brewer's Yeast so only during the winter was adding probiotics. 

I would love to see a lick made for summer and winter months which contains no sugar/starch or very little with all the key components for healthy hooves but no extras. Winter needs vs summer needs. And also one for pregnant stock and youngstock. Including oils and stuff for a healthy gut. Probably not possible. 

But alternatively something available in Ireland in a one bucket supplement. I don't mind grinding my flax. But I have to buy a few different things and it's annoying. And something with the doses required and no extra stuff that is in every multi supp. And not made with SOYA! 

Terri


----------



## Fat_Pony (25 April 2014)

Mine get grass nuts, micronised linseed and equimins metabalance. I have ordered a sample of the perfect balance, shame I can't order two as would quite like the try the key plus too.


----------



## NellRosk (25 April 2014)

2 barefoot IDs: haylage, dengie hi fi molasses free, speedi beet, rolled oats, brewers yeast, linseed and pro balance vit and min powder by progressive earth.

They are both in very good condition (one erring towards overweight) and in light - medium work. I feed mainly to help their feet and the oats give a little boost when needed!


----------



## KeyflowUK (25 April 2014)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			Used to feed speedie beet as main ingredient. My horses just weren't as good as I thought they could be. Took off and added alfalfa nuts which most say is a no no. But all but 2 did better on this than the speedi. The two that both had issues with the alfalfa and speedie I put on soaked oats only. Keep in mind neither of those needed huge amounts. But improvement in a couple of days. Two horses get a combo of alf nuts and oats as they need extra. To the rations I add flax ground just before feeding. Then a hoof supp. Su-Per Hoof. I add copper, mag and vit e and sel during the winter. They all have accesss to a himalyan salt lick. A couple get MSM. The hoof supp contains Brewer's Yeast so only during the winter was adding probiotics. 

I would love to see a lick made for summer and winter months which contains no sugar/starch or very little with all the key components for healthy hooves but no extras. Winter needs vs summer needs. And also one for pregnant stock and youngstock. Including oils and stuff for a healthy gut. Probably not possible. 

But alternatively something available in Ireland in a one bucket supplement. I don't mind grinding my flax. But I have to buy a few different things and it's annoying. And something with the doses required and no extra stuff that is in every multi supp. And not made with SOYA! 

Terri
		
Click to expand...


Hi Terri, 


Interesting reading. A lick with everything needed for healthy hooves is an interesting prospect. As is the principle with licks I guess you're inferring that the horse will self regulate it's requirements. 

It sounds like you have a firm grasp on the nutritional requirements and are simply looking for an easier solution. 

Thanks for your comments. 

KF


----------



## KeyflowUK (25 April 2014)

Fat_Pony said:



			Mine get grass nuts, micronised linseed and equimins metabalance. I have ordered a sample of the perfect balance, shame I can't order two as would quite like the try the key plus too.
		
Click to expand...

Hi there, 

If you are looking to use Perfect Balance with this diet you would simplify it to grass nuts + Perfect Balance fed at a rate of 100gms per 100kgs of bodyweight. Perfect Balance is 12% Oil and contains micronised linseed as well as a full array of vits and chelated mins so no further supplementation should be required. 

Just drop us a quick email with your name to advice@keyflowfeeds.com and we will pop a Key-Plus sample in the post to you today.  



KF


----------



## KeyflowUK (25 April 2014)

NellRosk said:



			2 barefoot IDs: haylage, dengie hi fi molasses free, speedi beet, rolled oats, brewers yeast, linseed and pro balance vit and min powder by progressive earth.

They are both in very good condition (one erring towards overweight) and in light - medium work. I feed mainly to help their feet and the oats give a little boost when needed!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, i'm sure you've considered reducing or removing the oats for the one that is close to overweight? Probably more a case of increasing work than reducing carb intake but it may help. 

KF


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 April 2014)

My  BF  12 hh pony is on 1/4  nuts and  1/2 fibery+ carrots 2 sections hay at night grass in day

 soya oil F4F- equivite- FJ


----------



## NellRosk (28 April 2014)

KeyflowUK said:



			Sounds great, i'm sure you've considered reducing or removing the oats for the one that is close to overweight? Probably more a case of increasing work than reducing carb intake but it may help. 

KF
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I must admit to giving the fatty a handful of oats to make his pro balance more appetising but as of next week I'm getting a sharer so the increase in work will shift his weight!


----------



## callisto (7 May 2014)

I have an 11hh sheltie x with the hardest feet I've ever seen (he is chestnut, his feet are dark brown/grey). Originally my daughter's lead rein pony, I've since broken him to drive. The farrier has a look at his feet around four times a year. Occasionally he will take a bit off to balance, but normally just leaves them. I try and drive him once or twice a week (all on roads). He also gets sweet itch so is on Thunderbrook meadow chaff, seaweed and brewers yeast.

I also have a 13.2hh coloured who I bought three months ago for my daughter. She has nice round feet that are all stripey black and white. She is on Thunderbrook meadow chaff, Global Herbs Sarc-Ex and brewers yeast. She is hacked out on roads occasionally (mainly ridden on farmland or in schools at rallys). She had shoes on when I got her and I had them taken off around 10 weeks ago. Her toes are starting to look a bit long. 

Both are out 24/7 and fed hay in the winter.


----------

